# climbing ropes



## mga (Mar 3, 2011)

what's best recommended?

so many different types and styles on the market it's hard to decide.


----------



## husabud (Mar 3, 2011)

Sure has a lot of posts for just starting out. I agree on the rope though, good to start.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Mar 4, 2011)

Depends on the style of climbing. Since your just "starting out" a 1/2" 16 strand like New Englands Hi-Vee or Samsons ArborMaster are the best (IMO). If your getting into single rope access later a 7/16" 24 strand like NE Tachyon or Samsons Velocity can be used with more technical or mechanical climbing methods. Personally, I climb on the ArborMaster Bluestreak (Blue/White) and Velocity Cool (Blue/Green/White).

BTW, ArborMaster is the highest rated (8,100lb.) 1/2" line and a lot of guys use it for a light (limbs and such) rigging line, just choose a different color from your climbing line.


----------



## mga (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks, guys!

i'm going to look into some rope as recommended.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 6, 2011)

TreeCo said:


> I think 1/2 inch New England Hi Vee Safety Blue is an excellent rope especially for someone starting out.


 
i climb with that one all the time or true blue


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 11, 2011)

1/2 inch ropes are so heavy after climbing on 11mm, especially True blue.

for a beginner, I think Velocity is a great choice because it has a higher wax content, so your knot is a LOT less likely to slip; its a great rope to learn and build confidence on, and for using mechanical ascenders as well since its thinner. The fact that it is lighter is a BIG PLUS.

I also recommend purchasing the line with factory spliced ends. Its faster clipping right in, and nice for a beginner not to be worrying about whether or not the termination knot is tied properly or will it slip etc. Allows you to focus on how your knot is functioning, and is also stronger than a knot.

True blue is bulky, heavy and not splicable, but to each his own -- there's a lot of guys that really like it. Easier to grip bc it fills up your hands though.

Poison Ivy gets kinda fuzzy faster than some of my other ropes, and Lava is more stretchy than some of my others; Blaze is a good cheap line, splicable, wears a long time. Fly is ok as well. 

You should try a few different kinds and see what works best for you -- bottom line.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2012)

Ive used, True blue , Arbomast(all coulors lol) and poison ivy, In my opinion poison was the best its light small and knots really well, Id stay away from true blue its nice rope but i find that its very soft, has lots of stretche and it is not as durable compared to toher ropes.As for arbormaster ropes , i personally dislike them, used them for 1 1/2 years since my boss provides rope for us, and i found that it dosnt knot very well as its a "harder" rope than others but it does have great durability and very little strech i found. Then again thats my opinion id go to your local forestry/arb store and just browse all the ropes find one that feels nice and knots well, Plus that way you can choose a badass coulor


----------



## BigWill1985 (Jan 31, 2012)

We just found a local rope manufacturer that we started to use (Plymkraft). They make ropes on site, and a majority of their sales are for military and government contracts. They just make arborist ropes on the side when they have free time. Prices are insanely low, and they make us ropes in any length we ask for. They also make us split tails. 

We have been using their 16 strand 1/2" Arborgold rope for climbing, and their 12 strand 5/8" Arborpro ropes as load lines. The rope takes a little time to stretch the core and make it settle out, but once it does it seems to work very well. Prices are well under half of what we have been finding at other sources, and they will cut lengths to whatever we need. 

Also, they are overall great guys. They showed us the machines that make their ropes, and introduced us to the guy that made our ropes. Their facility is located in Newport News, VA. 

~Will Courtier~


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 2, 2012)

*arbormaster rope*



[email protected] said:


> As for arbormaster ropes , i personally dislike them, used them for 1 1/2 years since my boss provides rope for us, and i found that it dosnt knot very well as its a "harder" rope than others but it does have great durability and very little strech i found.



I was going to start a new thread but here we are, Im a newbie climber, like 3 hrs in tree over 4-5 climbs. I bought the arbormaster rope cause it was a little more expensive than the "basic" rope, thought more money = better quality. It takes forever for this thing to tighten up on a knot. was 60ft in a black walnut today, still shakey up there on small branches, anyways, i was in a bad spot, on a completely vertical branch with nothing to stand on. i had my lanyard around the branch above me, right where my climbing line was around. I couldnt get up enough to loosen my lanyard off to test my taughtline properly. eventually after like 20 min of effin around and killin myself i got it loosened off and it seemed as though my knot was tight and good. i asked for slack while i was just on my climbing line, knot was not so good, held on for dear life, got my slack taken up from my groundie so i wouldnt fall to my death, tried it again same thing. it took a long time to get that thing to grab, not good. lots of guys (in school) have the "basic" rope and it performs much better. next time im wearing a diaper up there lol


----------



## tree md (Feb 3, 2012)

I had one Arbormaster rope before and was not impressed with it. I started out climbing on true blue and it is still near and dear to my heart as there were times I would sleep on it when traveling and working when I was younger. There are much better options these days though.

Safety Blue is an excellent choice for climbers who are just starting out IMO. I climbed on it for years with a traditional knot and system. They also make excellent light duty lowering lines as they have high tinsel strength.

Today I climb on Poison Ivy and have been for the past 5 years. Knots well and works well with my ascenders. When it fuzzes up it is good and broke in. +1 on the spliced eyes. I get mine with both ends spliced and alternate ends frequently. Saves a ton of time while working.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 3, 2012)

tree md said:


> I had one Arbormaster rope before and was not impressed with it. I started out climbing on true blue and it is still near and dear to my heart as there were times I would sleep on it when traveling and working when I was younger. There are much better options these days though.
> 
> Safety Blue is an excellent choice for climbers who are just starting out IMO. I climbed on it for years with a traditional knot and system. They also make excellent light duty lowering lines as they have high tinsel strength.
> 
> Today I climb on Poison Ivy and have been for the past 5 years. Knots well and works well with my ascenders. When it fuzzes up it is good and broke in. +1 on the spliced eyes. I get mine with both ends spliced and alternate ends frequently. Saves a ton of time while working.



I've been on Samson Arbormaster for a few years and like it a lot. I switch out my line once a year or so and my old climbline becomes a light duty rigging or a tagline. I've never tried any of the newer style ropes. How does poison ivy hold up to natural crotching, Larry? I rarely, if ever, use a friction saver these days.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

New England Hi Vee have been using it for years .Sampson is real good rope also.


----------



## tree md (Feb 3, 2012)

It works excellent for natural crotching. I very rarely use a friction saver with this rope. I have found that the extreme bend radius can make it milk. Occasionally I will use one for a redirect but I would recommend using a natural crotch or cambium saver instead of a FS with this rope. I very rarely burn down on my ropes anymore though so I don't damage cambium or rope, I've checked.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 8, 2012)

Did a 75' climb today and while coming down on that same arbor master rope with the taughtline it would get very tight then all of a sudden let go a bit over and over, is my rope possibly milking already??


----------



## deevo (Feb 10, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Did a 75' climb today and while coming down on that same arbor master rope with the taughtline it would get very tight then all of a sudden let go a bit over and over, is my rope possibly milking already??


Got any pics Jer? Maybe it was the weather? I have been using it for a long time, split tail with a blake's, and dmm pulley, never had any problems ....ever. But I am sure they aren't letting you into the split tails and stuff yet .....right? I want to get a 600' spool of the vortex in the spring. I still have new Arbormaster rope kicking around from last year I have to use. Oh and if you need diapers I am sure I can swipe you a pair of my daughters pullups she uses for her dolls! lol! I will have to get you climbing with my crew soon! We'll give you some good practice and pointers!


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 11, 2012)

deevo said:


> Got any pics Jer? Maybe it was the weather? I have been using it for a long time, split tail with a blake's, and dmm pulley, never had any problems ....ever. But I am sure they aren't letting you into the split tails and stuff yet .....right? I want to get a 600' spool of the vortex in the spring. I still have new Arbormaster rope kicking around from last year I have to use. Oh and if you need diapers I am sure I can swipe you a pair of my daughters pullups she uses for her dolls! lol! I will have to get you climbing with my crew soon! We'll give you some good practice and pointers!



I'm sure I could manage to throw a pic or two up, later. It was likely a little wet in spots, could that be it? Maybe once every inch of it is worked in itll be ok. I do have a split tail on one end but we don't use it yet. Sure is hard to tie a figure 8 with the spliced end lol. DMM? Micro pulley? Yes if you could tape a couple of those pull ups together that would be great haha, a little extra padding for the children to be as well lol. I'd gladly come embarrass myself anytime as long as I learn somethin I'm happy.


----------

